# Looking for suggestions for 2 channel room



## tpaxadpom (Jul 15, 2006)

Finally got my dedicated audio room (seperate from Video) and looking for suggestions. Below you can see some pictures (sorry for the quality).


http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0044fixedgz2.jpg
http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0047fixedww7.jpg
http://img138.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0046fixedxu3.jpg
http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pict0045fixedvs0.jpg

Here are some snapshots of measurements taken with my digital SPL meter (using correction file) and REW software
combined response (2 speakers)
http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=2speakersuf1.jpg
:crying: 
left speaker only
http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=leftspeakertx0.jpg

right speaker only
http://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=rightspeakerfc1.jpg
Note: measurements were taken with left closet door open (gives the best results). I haven't tried removing doors yet though. Also I don't have a tripod for SPL meter so I just had it placed on the back of my futon (though the results vary when I move it slightly and I was able to get flatter response. I didn't move it during 2, left and right speaker measurements).

I was playing to build/buy some bass traps but not quite sure how many I need and what would be the optimal place to put them. I don't want my room to be dead (too lively right now), but I definately need to add some bass traps. Is there something on the market that would help me with 30-40Hz bump? I prefer not to add any equalization in my 2 channel room.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice setup. The response is pretty typical and actually not bad considering no sub.

First off a coupl of things. Your seating is back pretty far in the room. I'd pull it forward a bit if you can. Looks like you have more than enough space behind the speakers - we need to balance both. May need to work in a couple of panels behind the speakers to smooth the SBIR response now - and more likely if you push them back a little.

Have you tried the other side of the closet door? That's actually closer to the corner - may actually want to do both. I'd think about may be leaving the doors on but putting a couple absorbers plus a bunch of sleeping bags, etc. in there for damping. 

The tubes you have in the corner will help some with focusing effects of a corner but aren't near large enough to do anything in the bass region. If you're wanting a tube shape, plan on more like a 20" diameter.

Bryan


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there, tpaxadpom,

System looks pretty good, and I'll agree with Bryan on his disussion. However, I might suggest getting your system more "in front" of your listening position by either moving it out, or rotating the futon. I drew it in your pic, as attached. 

Good luck!


----------



## tpaxadpom (Jul 15, 2006)

Bryan,

thanks a lot for the tips. I've tried moving speakers quite a bit. Originally I had my speakers about 1 inch closer to the back wall when I initially installed them. Then later on I did some measurements and have them moved to where they are now. And then I discovered that closing and opening my closet doors have more effect on frequency response then moving my speakers +/- 10 inches. If I move my couch toward the center of the room 30-40 Hz bump will be more pronounced and frequency response sag in 50-60 Hz range will show up (assuming no change in speaker placement). I had some luggage in the closet from our Hawaii trip and it did make a difference!
Bryan, did you guys just raised the price on your traps? Do you think I will be better off with 244 traps or 242 along the side walls? WAF isn't a big concern in this room, but still important to me. 4 inch panels perhaps will make my room too dead. The room is pretty lively especially on the same axis with speakers and behind them. I thought about gettng 2 traps per each wall (not including the back wall were the closet is) to absorb first reflections but they have to be placed next to each other. Maybe one will do it and I should move the other one farther out. I wouldn't want to place them horizontally since it's going to look kind of awkward. I plan on adding curtains and heavy drapes. And perhaps just get by with Auralex wedgies on the ceiling. 
Also, do you guys know why Auralex SonoSuede panels are so pricey? http://www.auralex.com/guides/SonoSuede_HT-Specs.pdf I guess they are not based on fiberglass.

Otto,

great tip! I was kind of expecting to hear something regarding my boombox when I was uploading that picture. Too bad they don't make them like this anymore... it's an IPOD age.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Good guess on the priciness - they are fiberglass bases AFAIK. 

Not sure what you mean about the 4" panels making the room too dead. They'll do no more in the mids and highs than a 1 or 2" panel - it's all extra in the bottom.

I'd likely try a pair of Tri Traps in the front corners, 2 242's behind the speakers, and 2 242's on each side wall for reflections. 

Yes - the price did go up. The cost of the materials has gone up, wood, cloth, boxes, energy, etc. IMO, they're still a bargain.

Bryan


----------

